# Small spray gun for medium to small jobs



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

With how much stuff my wife is making now, we've come to the conclusion that we need a better method of finishing items, instead of the wipe-on poly, or the brush-on polycrylic, or the spray can shellac. None of those have worked particularly well.

The wood magazine I got for the HF dust collector coupon had a good article in there about finish sprayers, and for the medium size sprayer it recommended the k-grip siphon gun from woodcraft. At $50 bucks, that seems a pretty reasonable investment, though it's not HVLP.

For fun I searched Lowes and they have a kobalt spray gun *kit* (2 guns) for $60...but I fear I'm already moving into unknown territory. Then there's always harbor freight, but that's usually a money/frustration tradeoff.

Our husky air compressor gives 5 cfm @ 40psi, 4 cfm @ 90 psi which should be enough for anything we're currently looking at.

Is the K-Grip the obvious, simple choice for what we're looking to do?


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Ooo, and I just discovered that Rockler has the k-grip too, and I have a 20% off single item coupon from them in my email. Niiiiice.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would suggest a 1 qt spray gun in lieu of the K-Grip. Even with a siphon gun (which should work off that compressor), you'll have more adjustment. There are a few guns on this page at HF for under $25.












 







.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

So, a 1 qt spray gun is different than just its capacity? (are you saying to get something *other* than a siphon gun I mean)

Those HF guns are cheap, but at least one review said "I consider these things to be disposable...they leak after cleaning, so I just chuck 'em and buy more!". I definitely don't want to save money, just to end up buying hassle.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

beelzerob said:


> So, a 1 qt spray gun is different than just its capacity? (are you saying to get something *other* than a siphon gun I mean)
> 
> Those HF guns are cheap, but at least one review said "I consider these things to be disposable...they leak after cleaning, so I just chuck 'em and buy more!". I definitely don't want to save money, just to end up buying hassle.


A siphon gun may require less CFM's than an HVLP gun. A 1 qt (cup) siphon gun has more capacity than the 20oz gravity guns. A few years ago I bought a cheap siphon gun from HF, and it was a Binks #7 copy, for less than $30. I was working on a Sunday, and HF was close. The gun sprays just fine...no problems.












 







.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

rather look for a hvlp gun, there'll be far less overspray to deal with. as to whether a gravity or siphon gun, i've used both and the gravity is far far better. depends also on what you're spraying, both the finish and the actual items? if they small you could also just get a touch-up gun?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Gravity here.........in varying degrees of sophistication.Targeting job to quality of gun.

Equipment,weldments,loaner,ect......cheapo guns.

Furniture,woodwork...medium

Automotive,artwork.....$$$$

Just keep researching and asking questions.And consider going to a pro-shop style paint supplier and getting recomendations.If you're buying material from them and they sell guns.......well,they really want you satisfied.And it "may" be online,I prefer to buy my guns local.Usually the amt. of assistance they can provide far outwieghs any price difference from online or big box.BW


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

That sounds way more into than I'm looking to get. Really we're just looking for something that will make applying the standard finishes easier....laquer, poly, shellac. I could see making a bench some day, or a small cabinet, so probably nothing larger than that project wise.

So sounds like HVLP, gravity is preferred, and harbor freight isn't an immediate "no", so sounds like this one might fit the bill.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

5.3 oz. isn't much finish, personally I'd go with this one...

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...ow-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-66222.html :smile:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Oh, I didn't see how low a quantity that other one was. Funny, it's more expensive too.

I can't imagine we're going to need something like a quart capacity, now that I think about it. We've got 1 qt cans of polycrylic and rub on poly that we've barely made a dent in over the course of a lot of projects. 20oz should be plenty.


----------



## cuneiform (Mar 8, 2011)

*no kobalt*

i wouldn't buy a screwdriver made by kobalt. they seem to specialize in a 1:1 ratio of moving parts to pain and frustration.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

i have bought 3 hvlp guns from HF. I think the work great for varnishes and lacquers. They continue to work fine as long as you clean them right.I find they have a tougher time with paint but still work pretty good. I also have a porter cable hvlp gun that I spent about $80 for which is almost an exact replica if the 14.99 HF gun. All the parts are very similar in quality and they both seem to spray the same. So i would get the HF gun and save some money. I dont think you will be disappointed.


----------



## msbeal (Oct 3, 2010)

*HVLP sprayer*

I heard spraying would be tough but I had no idea. 

I popped for the top of the line Fuji HVLP sprayer with accessories. Probably $1300.00. My first few projects out the gate were....basically a disaster.  

I've got every highly rated book online and still no help. I really want to master this stage of a project and if I could find someone I'd hire a tutor to show me. 

You've got temperature, humidity, exhaust, a zillion finishes, thinning, vertical/horizontal, spray tip size, pressure up/down, nozzle open/crimped, lighting angle, on and on. 

I think my problem is I don't know what the outgoing spray should look like and you sure in heck can't tell much while the finish is going on. I kept over compensating for what looked like lack of coverage only to create all these drips and runs. 

Of course it didn't help to drag this thing out on some major important interior projects or buying it during the winter preventing you from practicing with you new toy. 

Now that the weather is turning nice I'm going to buy some flat pine boards and just go outside and practice, practice, practice. 

I now have massive respect for anyone who can do this technique. But, by golly I refuse to give up.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Using a spray gun is somewhat of an art. 

I have sprayed everything from plastic car models to military aircraft. 

Basically, the thinner the liquid - the lighter the coats. 

Start with mist coats and work your way up. Most problems arise when too much paint or material is being applied at one time. 

I also always have a piece of scrap material handy to shoot the first couple of coats to confirm my settings are where they need to be. 

Weather conditions can be a factor too, specially when it comes to humidity. 

And don't forget your air source. As the compressor heats up, so does the air that is being sent down the line and condensation can form. A good quality separator (at the gun) is almost a must. 

Other than that, as you said, it's practice practice practice.


----------



## kingcotrader (Apr 30, 2009)

retired leo, did you retire from a department in western wa? currently leo...

msbeal, when you get the hang of it, it will come easy. What materials are you spraying that you are having difficulty with? Some are more problem prone than others, such as finshes that take an extended period to set up and like to run in the mean time. If you are after a very forgiving sprayed clear coat, try some pre cat lacquer. Mistakes can be easily sanded back down and redone. .. if you are after a colored finish I would stay away from oil paints until you have had some other successes, they can be a PIA. Also, something to consider- you can buy pigmented (solid colored) lacquers which also go on nice and flash very quickly. try laying your pieces flat, and also try to get good "cross lighting" wherever you spray. What I mean by this is light that comes from a steep angle so you can see when the finish begins to pool as it is sprayed on. Lighting coming directly down from the ceiling can make it diffucult to see what you are doing...


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Am I the only person who sometimes uses a small airbrush?
I can get a 3" spray pattern with mine. I can also spray a hairline with it, as well as "spatter"


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

kingcotrader said:


> retired leo, did you retire from a department in western wa? currently leo...


I did yes. North of King County. 

Stay safe out there.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.southernpolyurethanes.com/adjusting your gun.htm


Admittedly more about auto finishes,but might help someone.

Besides dinkin with adj........possibly the biggest reason to use a pc of cardbd for test is to set the distance from gun to work.Pay REAL attention to this.1/2 " in some cases might as well be a foot.BW


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

slicksqueegie said:


> Am I the only person who sometimes uses a small airbrush?
> I can get a 3" spray pattern with mine. I can also spray a hairline with it, as well as "spatter"


I was wondering the same thing. I have an airbrush and matching compressor. I've not tried it yet, but see no reason it wouldn't work for the smaller jobs.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

ChiknNutz said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have an airbrush and matching compressor. I've not tried it yet, but see no reason it wouldn't work for the smaller jobs.


It works great! thinning it to get the proper flow is the toughest part.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Getting proficient in spraying takes practice and familiarity with the equipment used. You can get told on how to do it, but it's not the same as having the gun in your hand ready to go.

Describing the problem and surmising what the fix would be may involve more than one change in procedure. For example if orange peel is the problem, the problem could be not enough fluid, or too much air, too far from the subject, moving too fast, too large of a pattern, or a combination of one or more of those. 

When practicing, experiment with the adjustments until you can get consistent results. The experience comes into play when using different media. I would suggest using a conventional type gun instead of a gravity feed, whether it be a siphon, or HVLP. I also recommend using an on-the-gun bulb filter, and an on-the-gun mini air regulator.












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Write notes,keep'm in a folder along with any "dirty paper" supplied with your paint.And if your paint supplier didn't give you any,call or E-mail the mauf.There should be some serious guidlines WRT that particular product......it works.

On the adj knobs/screws.....once you seat them,GENTLY....take a tri file and file a little notch somwhere convenient(12:00),makes your adj "repeatable".BW


----------

